# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Logo για το site του trwn

## fotos

Cheers!

Όποιος μπορεί ας φτιάξει ένα logo για το site του trwn και ας ποστάρει εδώ την δημιουργία του. Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα, αλλά έχω υλικό που μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο, όπως φωτογραφίες κτλ. Αν χρειάζεστε υλικό, στείλτε pm, email, whatever.

Επίσης εδώ μπορούν να γραφτούν και οι προτάσεις / ιδέες.

Άντε για βγάλτε την πινακίδα, τα τρίποδα και τα μελάνια έξω!  ::  

Καλές δημιουργίες!
-fot

ΥΓ. Για το background πάνω στο οποίο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε κάτι δείτε το attachment.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Στείλε μου εμένα και σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρεται και ο παν-παν.
Θα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

Επίσης, έχω και έναν ξάδερφο που ασχολείται με logos κτλ, οπότε θα περάσω μια μέρα από το σπίτι του,μπας και μας κάνει αυτός τίποτα καλό.

----------


## fotos

Θα ανεβάσω στην niovi ότι έχω (και θα πάρει αρκετή ώρα να γίνει αυτό...) και μετά θα postάρω το url.

Τα λέμε,
-fot

----------


## fotos

Ανεβάζω εδώ ότι έχω (προς το παρόν). Είχα και μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα, αλλά πρέπει να είναι στην Αθήνα. Με λίγο photoshop μπορεί να βγεί κάτι καλό. Απλά εγώ δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ.

Ιδεές υπάρχουν πολλές. Μια από αυτές είναι να αλλάξει το σπαθί στο χέρι του Κολοτρώνη και στην θέση του να μπεί μια κεραία. 
Οι άλλες είναι ανάρμοστες για να τις αναφέρω εδώ!  ::   ::  

Καλή αρχή και τα αποτελέσματα post εδώ,
-fot

ΥΓ. Άντε θα τα ανεβάσω και στην niovi στο path: http://www.trwn.gr/files/trwn-pics.zip

_EDIT: Για κάποιον αδιευκρίνηστο λόγο δεν ανέβηκαν εδώ (timeout?) οπότε βούρ στην niovi._

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ok, thanx, εγώ τώρα τα κατεβάζω και σε λίγες μέρες θα δούμε τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα (εσείς κρυφτείτε από τώρα ! !)

----------


## fotos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Από που τα κατεβάζεις; Γιατί εγώ τώρα τα ανεβάζω!
Και από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα τελιώσει και σύντομα (ας είναι καλά το upload της Χρέπας):



```
[email protected]:~/Pictures> scp trwn-pics.zip [email protected]:files/
[email protected]'s password: 
trwn-pics.zip                                  43% 3088KB   1.5KB/s - stalled -
```

Χεχ, θέλω πολύ να δω τι θα κατεβάσεις!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Όντως, το αρχείο ήταν corrupted. Όταν τελειώσεις το upload, σφύριξε για να το κατεβάσω.  ::

----------


## fotos

Σφυρίζω ... ναι ανέβηκε ολόκληρο.

Καληνύχτα και καλές δημιουργίες,
-fot

ΥΓ. Άρχισα να το μετανιώνω για το "πόσταρε εδώ". Η ζημιά μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη από όση υπολόγιζα στην αρχή...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

lol! ! !
Πριν κοιτάξεις το logo μου φρόντισε να bootάρεις σε safe mode αν είσαι σε Winblows ενώ αν είσαι σε Linux καλύτερα κάνε πρώτα ένα compile τον πυρήνα και ενεργοποίησε το module LOGO_PROTECTION  ::   ::   ::  

Τα λέμε την Τρίτη ! !

----------


## pan-pan

Ετοιμο το logo.Νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει.Εχει σχεση με την Τριπολη εχει σχεση με wireless ειναι πολυ σοβαρο απλα δεν μπορεσα να το ταιριαξω στο φοντο που ηθελες Φωτο.

Παντως υποσχομαι οτι θα προσπαθησω για κατι καλητερο ισως και λιγο σοβαροτερο  ::   ::

----------


## warchief

xaxaxaxaxaxa, pan-pan απίστευτο
Πάντως αν κρατήσουμε τον Κολοκοτρωνη με την omni και τον κάνουμε να φαίνεται σαν σκίτσο, μικραινοντάς τον, θα έχουμε ένα απίστευτο logo,


Keep on the good work,

τα λέμε


-Γιώργος

----------


## wiresounds

> Ετοιμο το logo.


lol

----------


## fotos

Παν-Παν στείλε ότι έχεις φτιάξει για να το μοντάρω λίγο περισσότερο. Ελπίζω να το έκανες σε Photoshop (άντε PSP). Πολύ καλό πάντως! Χαβαλές! Αν και η κεραία πιο πολύ με σπαθί jedi knight μοιάζει παρά με omni! Μήπως καλύτερα να βάζαμε μια parabolic;

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## pan-pan

> Παν-Παν στείλε ότι έχεις φτιάξει για να το μοντάρω λίγο περισσότερο. Ελπίζω να το έκανες σε Photoshop (άντε PSP). Πολύ καλό πάντως! Χαβαλές! Αν και η κεραία πιο πολύ με σπαθί jedi knight μοιάζει παρά με omni! Μήπως καλύτερα να βάζαμε μια parabolic;
> 
> Τσίου,
> -fot


Καταρχας λιγα τα λογακια σου για το super logo μου.Η ομνι που κραταει ο Κωλοκοτρωνης ειναι πολυ καλητερη και απο την σπαθα του (αν την ειχε τοτε θα εψηνε ισα με 20000 τουρκους) και φυσικα καλητερη και απο το σπαθι jedi knight.Σε παρακαλω λοιπον να μην επαναλαβεις τετοια προσβολη γιατι θα σε βαλω στην καραblack list!!!Ναι fotos-shop χρησιμοποιησα και θα σου στειλω οταν θα το φτιαξω καλητερα πλουσιο υλικο αν θες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

Παιδια για να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι δεν συμφωνω να συνεχισουμε αυτο το προτυπο.Δεν θα ηθελα να δω το Κωλοκοτρωνη με omni στο χερι ουτε να προτρεπει να μην χρησιμοποιουμε stelles ουτε τπτ τετοιο.Αλλο να εχουμε κατι σχετικο με την πολη στο logo μας και αλλο να αλλιωνουμε την εικονα του και την Ιστορια του.
Κατα τα αλλα σημερα το βραδυ αν δεν πιω πολυ και δεν κανω παλι ναργυλεδες θα δοκιμασω να φτιαξω κατι σοβαροτερο.
Παντως θα το παλεψω!!  ::   ::

----------


## fotos

Εάν δεν θες να το συνεχίσεις, κάνε ότι άλλο έχεις στο μυαλό σου, αλλά στείλε τουλάχιστον σε εμένα ότι έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα και βλέπουμε στην πορεία... Φτιάχνω εγώ την μια (αστεία) προοπτική, και φτιάξε εσύ την άλλη ( σοβαρή; ) προοπτική!

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## johnnie

Για πάρε μία εκδοχή ρε φίλε...  ::

----------


## fotos

Ωραίος! Φχαριστούμε πολύ! Καλό είναι να έχουμε αρκετές επιλογές. Στο τέλος θα κάνουμε και ψηφοφορία για να διαλέξουμε logo, έτσι όπως πάει!

Ααα κάνε μια μικρή διόρθωση. Η Τρίπολη στα αγγλικά είναι "Tripoli(s)" και όχι "Tripoly(s)". Οπότε κάνε την απαραίτητη αλλαγή και ξαναανέβασέ το!

Να 'σαι καλά!
-fot

----------


## demisone

> Για πάρε μία εκδοχή ρε φίλε...


να ρωτησω, 
α) μπορει να βγει το background ωστε να ειναι κατι πιο "ματ" ?
β) υπαρχει σε καμια psd μορφη ωστε να αλλαξουμε το font? 

εχει καλες προοπτικες παντως  :: 

καλο απογευμα....
η συνεχει επι Τριπολης.....

cheers!

----------


## johnnie

part 2....


_Y.Γ.:Δεν έχει (ακόμα) περάσει απο επεξεργασία στο photoshop_

Y.Γ.2:




> cheers!


Επειδή σας βλέπω ορεξάτους για κρασο-μπυροκατανίξεις να βάλω μήπως κάνα ποτηράκι στο logo??  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Thanx για την προσπάθεια αλλά μάλλον μπέρδεψες λίγο τα πράγματα! ! !
Το TWMN είναι το *T*hessaloniki *W*ireless *M*etropolitan *N*etwork! 
Της Τρίπολης είναι τα αρχικά είναι TRWN

----------


## MoHε-L

*Χμμμ Για Να Δούμε Θα Σας Αρέσουν ?*

----------


## fotos

Με το logo creator τα έφτιαξες βρε αθεόφοβε;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Το δεύτερο πολύ καλό! 
Καλή προσπάθεια Προκόπη!
Μπράβο  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ορίστε και από μένα 2 logos, μόλις έχω λίγο χρόνο, θα προσπαθήσω να τα βελτιστοποιήσω  :: 

TODO:Θέλω να βάλω οπωσδήποτε την κεραία να εκπέμπει

----------


## loser

Βικ. γαμάτα αλλά μηπως αντί για TRWN θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε KOLOKO-TRWN  ::   ::

----------


## fotos

Ντάξει μην το ξεσκίσουμε τελείως!

Πάντως δεν ξέρω πως τα logo που έχετε φτιάξει θα κάνουν scale στον χώρο που έχουμε διαθέσιμο στο site. Καλό θα ήταν να λάβετε υπόψιν σας τον χώρο αυτό, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο attachment που έβαλα στο πρώτο post μου.

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Πάντως δεν ξέρω πως τα logo που έχετε φτιάξει θα κάνουν scale στον χώρο που έχουμε διαθέσιμο στο site. Καλό θα ήταν να λάβετε υπόψιν σας τον χώρο αυτό, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο attachment που έβαλα στο πρώτο post μου.


Τα δυο logo που έχψ βάλει εγώ τα έκανα επίτηδες μεγάλα έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε μετά να τους αλλάξουμε εύκολα τις διαστάσεις χωρίς να χάσουμε από ποιότητα. Φαντάσου να τα είχα κάνει μικρά και αργότερα να χρειαζόμασταν για κάποιο site ή για κάτι άλλο κάτι ποιο μεγάλο. Μόλις έχω λίγο χρόνο (από εβδομάδα μάλλον) θα τα προσαρμόσω στο φόντο καθώς επίσης και θα δοκιμάσω διαφορετικούς συνδιασμούς χρωμάτων κτλ. 
Επίσης, όποιος άλλος έχει την διάθεση και τον χρόνο ας κάνει μια προσπάθεια έτσι ώστε να έχουμε 5-10 εναλλακτικά logo και να μπορούμε να ψηφίσουμε

Βικ

----------


## warchief

χεχ καλή φάση τα logos και ιδιαίτερα του Βίκτωρα, αλλα μήπως θυμίζουν λίγο

.
.
.
.

ΖΟΡΟ??????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Keep up the good work, 

τα λέμε

-Γιώργος

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> χεχ καλή φάση τα logos και ιδιαίτερα του Βίκτωρα, αλλα μήπως θυμίζουν λίγο
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ΖΟΡΟ??????


Όντως θυμίζουν Ζορό, ειδικά εκείνο με το κόκκινο, αλλά τι να κάνω! Έτσι μου βγήκαν ! Αφού αυτές τις φωτογραφίες μου δώσατε με τον Κολωκοτρώνη, αυτές αξιοποίησα !  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα σε όλους 
Βίκτορα είναι πολύ ωραία τα logo σου .  ::  
Απλά έχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση σε όλους .
Καλό θα ήταν το λογότυπο να μην περιέχει κανένα στοιχείο του Κολοκοτρώνη .  ::  
*Μην μπλέκουμε την ιστορία στην τρέλα μας .*
Είναι πολύ πιθανό *να βρούμε τον μπελά μας* χρησιμοποιώντας την μορφή του .
Σκεφτείτε το λίγο παραπάνω πριν ξανά βγουν στο διαδίκτυο λογότυπα με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο .

----------


## fotos

Η ιδέα είναι ότι το logo θα πρέπει να έχει μέσα κάποιο/α στοιχείο/α που να συνδέει/ουν το δίκτυο με την πόλη στην οποία είναι. Θα μπορούσε να είναι η εκκλησία του Αγ. Βασίλη, η πλατεία Άρεως οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν νομιζω ότι μπλέκεις την ιστορία...

Σε φάση πως στην Αθήνα είχαν την Ακρόπολη, στην Θεσσαλονίκη τον Λευκό Πύργο, στην Πάτρα τον φάρο κτλ.

Εκτός και εάν κάποιος έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα πάνω στον Κολοκοτρώνη, ή στις φωτογραφίες (εγώ τις τράβηξα), και από την στιγμή που δεν τις χρησιμοποιούμε με ασεβή τρόπο ως προς το πρόσωπο και την ιστορία, λογικά δεν θα μπλέξουμε. Βέβαια IANAL, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να ρωτήσουμε τον Zakk-o-father.

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Καλημέρα σε όλους 
> Βίκτορα είναι πολύ ωραία τα logo σου .


Thanx  ::  



> Απλά έχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση σε όλους .
> Καλό θα ήταν το λογότυπο να μην περιέχει κανένα στοιχείο του Κολοκοτρώνη .  
> *Μην μπλέκουμε την ιστορία στην τρέλα μας .*
> Είναι πολύ πιθανό *να βρούμε τον μπελά μας* χρησιμοποιώντας την μορφή του .
> Σκεφτείτε το λίγο παραπάνω πριν ξανά βγουν στο διαδίκτυο λογότυπα με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο .


Αυτό είναι μια σκέψη που την έχουν διατυπώσει πολλοί και είναι σωστή. Το ζήτημα είμαι το ποιός και γιατί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβει κάποιος ότι αυτός στο logo είναι ο Κολοκοτρώνης χωρίς να το ξέρει, αλλά βέβαια υπάρχει και το ρίσκο που λες. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω και κανα logo χωρίς Κολοκοτρώνη και όταν θα έχουμε περισσότερες επιλογές θα κάνουμε μια συνάντηση για να το συζητήσουμε και να αποφασίσουμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## demisone

βλεπω υπαρχει ποικιλια....  ::  . καλο ειναι αυτο! 
βικτωρα, σκεφτομουνα οτι αν αλλαζες την γραματοσειρα στο logo σου ισως να ητανε αισθητα καλυτερο! Αν θες εχω καμια 1000+++ fonts (μπορει και 2000).

Καλο μεσημερι απο μενα!!!!!

----------


## Zakk

Θα ρωτήσω για το αν υπάρχουν δικαιώματα στο άγαλμα τον Zakk-o-father  ::  αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί αλλιώς με την ίδια λογική δε θα μας άφηναν να το βγάλουμε φωτογραφία!
Ούτως ή άλλως δεν το παραποιήσαμε το άγαλμα, οπότε λογικά δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου πουν τύποι σαν το Σωτηρόπουλο..

----------


## demisone

> αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου πουν τύποι σαν το Σωτηρόπουλο..


lol!!!!

υ.γ.: famous quote: Αν δεν σας αρεσει να τα μαζεψετε και να φυγετε.... (οποιος καταλαβε, καταλαβε....)

υ.γ.2: famous quote 2: Ακου εκει να δωσουν το πεδιο βολης στο Πανεπιστημιο και να μην το αφησουν για να βοσκανε τα προβατα!!!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> βικτωρα, σκεφτομουνα οτι αν αλλαζες την γραματοσειρα στο logo σου ισως να ητανε αισθητα καλυτερο! Αν θες εχω καμια 1000+++ fonts (μπορει και 2000).


Το mail μου το ξέρεις, οπότε στείλε ό,τι υλικό έχεις

----------


## demisone

> Το mail μου το ξέρεις, οπότε στείλε ό,τι υλικό έχεις


το οτι το ξερω το ξερω, ποιος ειπε οτι το θυμαμαι κιολας;;;;  ::  
στειλε πμ

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτά!

Περιμένω ιδέες-απόψεις!

----------


## Zakk

Ωραίες και οι 2!
Η πρώτη κομπλέ, η 2η πιο διαστημική  ::  
Good  ::

----------


## alg0

Εχουν εδιαφέρον και τα δυο logos, εγω θα σε παρακαλουσα μιας και εχεις ταλεντο να φτιαξεις μερικα ακομη και μετα να κανουμε ενα poll και να ψηφισουμε. Eventually, θα χρεισημοποιηθουν και για τη σφραγιδα του συλλογου/σωματειου...
Επισης προσωπικη πρωτιμηση θα ηταν το δευτερο αλλα 
1. λιγοτερο spacy
2. με λιγο πορτοκαλι χρωμα (μαζι με μπλε)

(το πορτοκαλι για να δειξουμε τον 'δεσμο' μας εαν μου επιτραπει αυτο, με το logo των φιλων μας στην αθηνα)

----------


## fotos

Θα ομολογήσω πως μου αρέσουν τα απλά πράγματα.
Απλές γραμμές, καλή γραμματοσειρά με ξεκάθαρες καμπύλες και γενικότερα ξεκάθαρα νοήματα. Καλή προσπάθεια Βικ, αλλά λίγο amateur (προφανώς δεν είσαι pro σε αυτόν τον τομέα). Από το να χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας κάνοντας φιλότιμες μεν, αλλά άκαρπες δε, προσπάθειες, γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε κάνα φίλο / γνωστό γραφίστα, μάγο της φυλής του photoshop ή του corel να σχεδιάσει κάτι για μας; Ίσως βρούμε και κάποιο τρόπο για αποζημείωση (με την συνδρομή του συλλόγου ας πούμε, αλλά άμα το κάνει με το αζημείωτο ακόμα καλύτερα)! Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βγεί ένα καλό και απλό logo για το TRWN...

Οπότε το παρόν thread θα μπορούσε να συνεχίστει ως καταγραφή guidelines για το πως θα ΘΕΛΑΜΕ να είναι το λογότυπο.

Μερικές ιδέες:
[1] Να έχει κάτι από την Τρίπολη ( Κολοκοτρώνης στο άλογο; Αγ. Βασίλης; )
[2] Να γράφει TRWN με κεφαλαία στα αγγλικά.
[3] Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εξηγεί το TRWN (aka Tripolis Wireless Network)
[4] Προσωπικά μου αρέσει ένα drop shadow (σε μικρό βαθμό)
[5] 

Κάτι που είχε πέσει ως ιδέα είναι ο κκ. Κολοκοτρώνης πάνω στο άλογο αλλά αντί για σπαθί μια ωραία omni (ή PW δεν κολλάμε σε αυτό). Ενδεχομένως η κεραία να εκπέμπει το TRWN... Τέσπα ότι να 'ναι...

Βέβαια αποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια, απόπειρα *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΗ!*  ::  

C ya,
-fot

ΥΓ1. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνω και εγώ μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια!  ::   ::  
ΥΓ2. Zakk ... κράτα σημειώσεις για το τι σημαίνει constructive critisism. Ναι τέτοιος άνθρωπος είμαι ... σόρρυ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

O κολωκοτρονης is a thing from the past 

Wireless is the future

Nα θυμομαστε/σεβομαστε το παρελθον μας, αλλα να χουμε το νου μας στο μελλον....

----------


## fotos

> O κολωκοτρονης is a thing from the past


Fortunately he is a thing from the past and not OF the past! So he is still current!  :: 




> Wireless is the future
> 
> Nα θυμομαστε/σεβομαστε το παρελθον μας, αλλα να χουμε το νου μας στο μελλον....


Τουλάχιστον να θυμόμαστε και πως γράφεται το όνομά του: Κολοκοτρώνης!  ::   :: 

Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι κεραίες (σκέτες) στο logo. Είναι πολύ technical και εξ' άλλου οι κεραίες είναι το μέσο και όχι ο σκοπός... σε τελική καλύτερα πιο απλά πράγματα.

Καλές ιδέες και απλές έχουν τα BSD projects:
[1] FreeBSD: http://logo-contest.freebsd.org/result/
[2] NetBSD: http://www.netbsd.org/gallery/logos.html
[3] OpenBSD: http://www.openbsd.org/art1.html

Think simple!

----------


## warchief

> γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε κάνα φίλο / γνωστό γραφίστα, μάγο της φυλής του photoshop ή του corel να σχεδιάσει κάτι για μας;


Είναι πολύ απλή η απάντηση. Αυτό το πράγμα το λέμε 3 χρόνια τώρα και πάει κάπως έτσι "...έχω ένα φίλο γραφίστα , γαμώ τα παλικάρια,θα κάνει τζάμι δουλειά σου λέω, τώρα που θα πάω Αθήνα θα του μιλήσω. Ωχ ναι ξέχασα έχει φύγει εράσμους στην Βαρκελώνη μωρέ δεν πειράζει όμως θα γυρίσει μου είπε ο κολλητός μου ο Μπάμπης  ::  και τότε θα του μιλήσω..."

Αρα μέχρι να βρεθεί ο κολλητός - κουμπάρος - γαμπρός γραφίστας που έχουμε κοννέ καλύτερα, ας αρκεστούμε στα homemade amateur (άλλωστε αυτά κάποιες φορές βγάζουν πολύ καλύτερη αίσθηση σε μας, επειδή γνωρίζουμε το κονσεπτ!).

Οταν θα βρεθεί ο Μήτσος ο γραφίστας που γύρισε απο το Εράσμους  ::  , τότε να μας φτιάξει κάτι καλύτερο, μέχρι τότε ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι amateur...

Στην λίστα με το τι θα ήθελα να περιέχει το logo:
Αντί για το bitstream με τα 0,1 που έχει βάλει ο Βικ, θα μου άρεσε μια παλμοσειρά με παλμούς sinc.

ΥΓ: Μου αρέσει η δραστηριότητα που δείχνουμε στο fora, και οι ώρες που γίνονται τα περισσότερα ποστς.

τα λέμε,

-Γιώργος

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> ΥΓ: Μου αρέσει η δραστηριότητα που δείχνουμε στο fora, και οι ώρες που γίνονται τα περισσότερα ποστς.


  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Έχω καεί !
 ::

----------


## alg0

> Έχω καεί !


Χαχαχαχαχαχα, καηκαμε ολοι μας μου φενεται και logo δε διαλεξαμε....

Χρονιααααα πολλαααα, καλη χρονια κτλ κτλ

----------


## Montechristos

Ρε πεταχτέ μέσα τον Κολοκοτρώνη απροκάλυπτα. Πάντως έχετε γέλιο. 
Παν-Παν κάνε ρε κανένα καλό. Θα σε φάει ο Βίκτωρας έτσι όπως πάει. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cust0m

Λοιπόν τι λέτε σε αυτό???  ::  

Υπόψην γίνονται αλλαγές σχεδόν στα πάντα(font-χρώματα-backgrounds) 
Προσθήκες επείσης 
Το έχουμε και σε πολλά μεγέθη

Κάθε συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη...

Μόνο μην μου πείτε να βάλω κάναν κολωκοτρώνη μέσα!!!

ps:Άμα θέλετε και το psd αρχείο πείτε μου να το ανεβάσω


Asp1r1n3  ::

----------


## Cust0m

Λίγα ακόμα για να περνάει η ώρα  :: 

Τα τρία απο κάτω είναι ομορφότερα και εχουν ΚΑΙ Κολοκοτρώνη και κεραία

Άντε θα πει κανείς την γνώμη του?  ::

----------

Αυτό πως σας φαίνεται ?

----------


## fotos

Καλή φάση, εγώ τώρα τα είδα όλα αυτά.
Μπράβο σε όλους καλή δουλειά!  ::   :: 

Η πρότασή μου είναι να ανοίξουμε έναν διαγωνισμό, με κάποιο deadline (ας πούμε πχ. μέχρι 31 Απριλίου), να τον διαφημίσουμε λίγο και όσα έργα έρθουν μαζί με αυτά που υπάρχουν ήδη να τα βάλουμε σε ένα poll ανοιχτό για όλους/όλες. Έστω για ένα διάστημα πχ. 1 μήνα ώστε να ψηφίσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αυτό που τους αρέσει, και αυτό με την υψηλότερη βαθμολογία το κάνουμε logo... πως ακούγεται ως ιδέα;

-fot

(ΥΓ. Μετά επιλέγουμε και πάλι αυτό που _μας_ αρέσει ...  ::   ::   :: )

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πολύ καλή ιδέα, ας το ξεκινήσει κάποιος !

----------


## mojiro

τελικα ποιο logo εχετε κρατησει?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Βασικά τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα και το θέμα έμεινε εκεί.

----------


## alg0

ξεκινηστε μια ψηφοφορια να το κλεισουμε το ζητημα

----------


## Zakk

Μισό λεπτό.

Κατεβάζω πρόταση από γραφίστα σύντομα

----------


## zafevolution

Βάλτε και εδώ τα Logo..  ::

----------


## Zakk

Αν και θέλει διορθώσεις, νάτο!

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ ωραία τα logos Zakk!  ::

----------


## Zakk

Thanx to Takis, my cousin  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xpapazaf

Πολύ καλά τα logo Ζακκ.  ::  Θα μέτραγε να μπεί ως backround κάτι με κεραίες ή κάτι σαν sinc,bessel πχ

Τα λέμε.

----------


## Zakk

Να κι άλλα για να γουστάρουμε!!!

----------


## Zakk

Διορθωμένη η μια version..

----------


## antouan

Γεια χαρά!!
το logo είναι πολύ δυνατό!!
όμως έφαγα αναλαμπή όπως κοίταγα μια βιτρίνα κ προτίνω το εξής!!
το Τ να είναι μπλέ προς γαλάζιο( αυτό το αρρωστιάρικο μπλε που έχουν τα ΧP) και τα υπόλοιπα γράμματα πορτοκαλί (έντονο) ή ροζ απαλό(γήινο)!
αν και προτιμώ περισσότερο το πορτοκαλί!! 
το πράσινο μου κάνει λίγο σε περιβαλλοντική ένωση, μακριά από μας!!!
μια πρόχειρη ιδέα από αυτά που μας έστειλε ο ζακκ είναι αυτό που επισυνάπτω!!!
τα λέμε ::

----------


## johnnie

Επειδή το χρώσταγα στο TRWN παραθέτω και μία άλλη ιδέα.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ παιδιά.

Αν θέλετε κάτι παρόλα αυτά δε χανόμαστε.

----------


## Zakk

Thanx  ::

----------


## Zakk

Ευχαριστούμε όλους πραγματικά για τον κόπο τους και τη δημιουργικότητά τους πάνω στο θέμα logo για το σύλλογό μας  ::  

Ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε το "επίσημο" logo να είναι το παρακάτω..

----------


## fotos

Άντε μεγειά!!!! Καιρός ήτανε να κλείσει αυτό το θέμα.
Πότε θα βγούνε τα polo μπλουζάκια; Εγώ θέλω ένα small με ενσωματωμένη κεραία παρακαλώ!  ::   :: 

-fot

----------

